# तकनीकी मंच > कंप्यूटर (संगणक) >  C.World (कम्प्यूटर वर्ड)

## YASHPAL001

dosto is bloge para ap ko hindi me computer se releted puri jankari milegi

isake sath hi ap yahanse bahut si tips and tricks seekh sakte hai to abhi blog ke regular member bane :India:

----------


## YASHPAL001

*दूसरे के फोन की Call Recordings सुनने का आसान तरीका*

----------


## anita

You can't provide outside links.

----------


## YASHPAL001

.......................

----------


## YASHPAL001

mai koi link kyon nahi post kar sakta

----------


## anita

> mai koi link kyon nahi post kar sakta


It is the rule of this forum.

----------


## YASHPAL001

ok theek hai

----------


## anita

> ok theek hai


Please share the information directly here.
Thanks

----------


## pkpasi

> Please share the information directly here.
> Thanks


अनीता जी आप अपने बनाए नियमो को स्वम ही तोड रही है।
आपने ही कहा इस मंच पर हिंदी मे लिखना है और आप स्वयं ही अग्रेजी शब्दो का प्योग कर रही है

----------


## anita

> अनीता जी आप अपने बनाए नियमो को स्वम ही तोड रही है।
> आपने ही कहा इस मंच पर हिंदी मे लिखना है और आप स्वयं ही अग्रेजी शब्दो का प्योग कर रही है



जी मजबूरी थी 
उस समय मोबाइल से ऑनलाइन थी

----------


## pkpasi

> जी मजबूरी थी 
> उस समय मोबाइल से ऑनलाइन थी


 माफ कीजिएगा किंतु मंच की मालकिन नियमो का खंडन करे ये अच्छा नही लगता

----------


## anita

> माफ कीजिएगा किंतु मंच की मालकिन नियमो का खंडन करे ये अच्छा नही लगता



मालकिन नहीं हु 

इस मंच की सदस्य मात्र हु 

आगे से ध्यान रखूंगी

----------


## Rajat Vynar

> माफ कीजिएगा किंतु मंच की मालकिन नियमो का खंडन करे ये अच्छा नही लगता


नियम परिस्थितियों के अनुकूल परिवर्तनशील होते हैं और प्रशासक कुछ भी करने के लिए स्वतन्त्र है। एक पंक्ति नया नियम जोड़ने में कितना समय लगेगा- 'प्रशासनिक भाषा हिन्दी या अँग्रेज़ी होगी।'

----------


## anita

नियम सभी के लिए समान है

----------


## Rajat Vynar

> नियम सभी के लिए समान है


देश की बेचारी भोली-भाली जनता को भ्रमित न कीजिए। भारत गणराज्य में हर जगह कहा यही जाता है किन्तु ऐसा होता हरगिज़ नहीं है।

----------


## pkpasi

> नियम परिस्थितियों के अनुकूल परिवर्तनशील होते हैं और प्रशासक कुछ भी करने के लिए स्वतन्त्र है। एक पंक्ति नया नियम जोड़ने में कितना समय लगेगा- 'प्रशासनिक भाषा हिन्दी या अँग्रेज़ी होगी।'





> देश की बेचारी भोली-भाली जनता को भ्रमित न कीजिए। भारत गणराज्य में हर जगह कहा यही जाता है किन्तु ऐसा होता हरगिज़ नहीं है।


आप चाहते है कि जिस तरह हमारे गणतंत्र सविधान मे सूची,अनुसूची जोडी जाती है और परिवर्तन किए जाते है उसी प्रकार मंच के नियम भी बदले जाए।

----------


## Rajat Vynar

> आप चाहते है कि जिस तरह हमारे गणतंत्र सविधान मे सूची,अनुसूची जोडी जाती है और परिवर्तन किए जाते है उसी प्रकार मंच के नियम भी बदले जाए।


लिखित नियम बदलने की ज़रूरत लोकतंत्र में होती है, राजशाही में नहीं। अनीता जी भले ही राजमुकुट न लगाए हों, हैं तो मोती महारानी। मुँह से जो भी कह देंगी उसे तत्काल शाही कानून समझा जाएगा और प्रधान सेनापति तलवार के बल पर लागू कराएँगे।

----------


## pkpasi

> लिखित नियम बदलने की ज़रूरत लोकतंत्र में होती है, राजशाही में नहीं। अनीता जी भले ही राजमुकुट न लगाए हों, हैं तो मोती महारानी। मुँह से जो भी कह देंगी उसे तत्काल शाही कानून समझा जाएगा और प्रधान सेनापति तलवार के बल पर लागू कराएँगे।


तो ठीक है अलविदा इस मंच से जो समय समय पर तानाशाही नियमों को तलवार के बल पर बदलता रहता है

----------


## anita

> तो ठीक है अलविदा इस मंच से जो समय समय पर तानाशाही नियमों को तलवार के बल पर बदलता रहता है




ऐसा कुछ नहीं है 

नियम सभी के लिए समान है 

मेरे लिए भी 

मैं खेद भी जता चुकी हु आपसे

----------


## Rajat Vynar

> तो ठीक है अलविदा इस मंच से जो समय समय पर तानाशाही नियमों को तलवार के बल पर बदलता रहता है


आपकी गर्दन पर आज तक कौन से कानून के तलवार की तेज़ धार चली है जो आप बहाना मारकर खिसके जा रहे हैं? सच्चाई तो यह है कि आप मिल्की-वे से हुई बेसमय आकाशवाणी के कारण चिंतित और व्याकुल हो गए हैं। आपको सपने में भी उम्मीद नहीं थी कि ऐसी आकाशवाणी हो जाएगी।

----------


## anita

> आपकी गर्दन पर आज तक कौन से कानून के तलवार की तेज़ धार चली है जो आप बहाना मारकर खिसके जा रहे हैं? सच्चाई तो यह है कि आप मिल्की-वे से हुई बेसमय आकाशवाणी के कारण चिंतित और व्याकुल हो गए हैं। आपको सपने में भी उम्मीद नहीं थी कि ऐसी आकाशवाणी हो जाएगी।



आप जरा बीच में ना ही आये तो अच्छा रहेगा 

गर इस बार आपकी वजह से मंच का एक सदस्य और गया ना तो देख लिए जियेगा फिर क्या होगा

----------


## Rajat Vynar

> आप जरा बीच में ना ही आये तो अच्छा रहेगा गर इस बार आपकी वजह से मंच का एक सदस्य और गया ना तो देख लीजियेगा फिर क्या होगा


बिल्कुल चिन्ता न करो। ये आसानी से जाने वाले सदस्य नहीं हैं। फिर आ जाएँगे दूसरी आइडी बनाकर जब तक रजत वाइनर इधर बैठे हैं। इनका कोई इलाज नहीं है।

----------


## anita

> बिल्कुल चिन्ता न करो। ये आसानी से जाने वाले सदस्य नहीं हैं। फिर आ जाएँगे दूसरी आइडी बनाकर जब तक रजत वाइनर इधर बैठे हैं। इनका कोई इलाज नहीं है।



मुझे लगता है आपका आना अब बंद करवाना पड़ेगा मंच पे 

पानी सर से ऊपर जा चूका है

----------


## Rajat Vynar

> मुझे लगता है आपका आना अब बंद करवाना पड़ेगा मंच पे पानी सर से ऊपर जा चूका है


बेवजह गुस्सा करके न डाँटा करो। हम इनसे बता चुके हैं कि इधर कोई समस्या नहीं है।

----------


## anita

> बेवजह गुस्सा करके न डाँटा करो। हम इनसे बता चुके हैं कि इधर कोई समस्या नहीं है।



रजत जी क्या आपको समझ में नहीं आता है, 

बेवजह आप हर जगह अपनी टांग क्यों अड़ाते है 

आप चाहते क्या है 

इस मंच को बंद कर दे हम लोग 

आपकी वजह से एक एक करके सदस्यों ने आना बंद कर दिया है 

और आपकी वजह से मुझ पे आक्षेप लगते रहे है की मैंने आपको इतनी ढील दी हुई है 

आप एक बात बहुत अच्छे से समझ लीजिये गर कल इस मंच पे pk pasi जी नहीं आये तो 

आप भी इस मंच पे कल आखिरी बार दिखाई देंगे 

और हां कल गर वो आ जाते है तो उसके बाद आप इस मंच 

के किस सदस्य से कैसे बात करनी है ये पुस्तक ला कर पढ़ लीजियेगा

----------


## Rajat Vynar

> रजत जी क्या आपको समझ में नहीं आता है, बेवजह आप हर जगह अपनी टांग क्यों अड़ाते है आप चाहते क्या है इस मंच को बंद कर दे हम लोग आपकी वजह से एक एक करके सदस्यों ने आना बंद कर दिया है और आपकी वजह से मुझ पे आक्षेप लगते रहे है की मैंने आपको इतनी ढील दी हुई है आप एक बात बहुत अच्छे से समझ लीजिये गर कल इस मंच पे pk pasi जी नहीं आये तो आप भी इस मंच पे कल आखिरी बार दिखाई देंगे और हां कल गर वो आ जाते है तो उसके बाद आप इस मंच के किस सदस्य से कैसे बात करनी है ये पुस्तक ला कर पढ़ लीजियेगा


भला हम क्यों चाहेंगे मंच बंद करना? हम स्वयं काफी पोस्ट करके पीकेपी से अधिक सहयोग देते रहते हैं। वैसे मुझे पता है- पीकेपी जी अब नहीं आएँगे। बुला तो मैं सभी को सकता हूँ तमाम पुराने मेम्बर्स को जैसे- साजिद गुनहगार, मल्लिका, अडोरबल, मंगल वगैरह-वगैरह। मगर मैं बुलाऊँगा नहीं, क्योंकि इन लोगों को तुम खुद बुला सकती हो। तुम चाहे तो मुझे अभी बैन कर दो, मगर एक शर्त पर। प्रशासक बनकर बैन करोगी और फिर कभी सदस्य बनकर नहीं घूमोगी।

----------


## anita

> भला हम क्यों चाहेंगे मंच बंद करना? हम स्वयं काफी पोस्ट करके पीकेपी से अधिक सहयोग देते रहते हैं। वैसे मुझे पता है- पीकेपी जी अब नहीं आएँगे। बुला तो मैं सभी को सकता हूँ तमाम पुराने मेम्बर्स को जैसे- साजिद गुनहगार, मल्लिका, अडोरबल, मंगल वगैरह-वगैरह। मगर मैं बुलाऊँगा नहीं, क्योंकि इन लोगों को तुम खुद बुला सकती हो। तुम चाहे तो मुझे अभी बैन कर दो, मगर एक शर्त पर। प्रशासक बनकर बैन करोगी और फिर कभी सदस्य बनकर नहीं घूमोगी।




आप किसी को बुला सकते तो अब तक बुला ही लेते 
मेरे बुलाने से कोई नहीं आता है 
इस मंच की सबसे अयोग्य प्रशासक हु मैं 
कुछ नहीं कर सकी इस मंच के लिए मैं 


अब बस मेरा ही आना बंद होगा इस मंच पे 
क्षमा चाहती हु मैं तुझसे ओ मेरे प्रिय मंच

----------


## Rajat Vynar

> आप किसी को बुला सकते तो अब तक बुला ही लेते मेरे बुलाने से कोई नहीं आता है इस मंच की सबसे अयोग्य प्रशासक हु मैं कुछ नहीं कर सकी इस मंच के लिए मैं अब बस मेरा ही आना बंद होगा इस मंच पे क्षमा चाहती हु मैं तुझसे ओ मेरे प्रिय मंच


अरे-अरे.. तुम कहाँ जा रही हो मंच छोड़ के। तब तो हम और ऊधम मचा कर धर देंगे। गुस्सा न करो। अब हम सभी मेम्बर्स को तेल लगाएँगे।

----------


## anita

> अरे-अरे.. तुम कहाँ जा रही हो मंच छोड़ के। तब तो हम और ऊधम मचा कर धर देंगे। गुस्सा न करो। अब हम सभी मेम्बर्स को तेल लगाएँगे।



आपको जो करना है अब खुल के कीजिये 

अब कोई आपसे कुछ नहीं कहेगा 

जो मन में आये वो करे

----------


## Rajat Vynar

> आपको जो करना है अब खुल के कीजिये अब कोई आपसे कुछ नहीं कहेगा जो मन में आये वो करे


नहीं, अब हम बोलेंगे ही नहीं किसी से। बोलना बन्द कर देंगे जैसे पहले बन्द किया S1-13-24 पर। बोलने पर भयानक इल्ज़ाम लगता है। अब हम चुपचाप आएँगे और सूत्र बनाकर चले जाएँगे।

----------


## anita

> नहीं, अब हम बोलेंगे ही नहीं किसी से। बोलना बन्द कर देंगे जैसे पहले बन्द किया S1-13-24 पर। बोलने पर भयानक इल्ज़ाम लगता है। अब हम चुपचाप आएँगे और सूत्र बनाकर चले जाएँगे।



जो ठीक लगे वो करो 

पर मुझे माफ़ कर दो कृपया करके

----------


## Rajat Vynar

> जो ठीक लगे वो करो पर मुझे माफ़ कर दो कृपया करके


अब माफी किस बात की? मेम्बर्स भड़ककर जा रहे थे तो तुम्हें गुस्सा आ गया। और फिर कुछ लोग माफ़ी सिस्टम से बाहर होते हैं, क्योंकि ये automated mafi system में आते हैं। इन्हें माफ़ी की ज़रूरत नहीं पड़ती इन्हें ऐसे ही माफ़ कर दिया जाता है।

----------

